# breeding loft



## aldrin2344 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi i am new to racing pigeon ,should i have a separate building for breeding pigeon and ybs im planning on having a elavated loft for my ybs and the breeding on ground level so it can have an aviary


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

I do.. and I would recommend it


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

It is probably a good idea. At the least separate sections.


----------

